# Minority Report



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 26, 2012)

I just watched the movie, and it was an excellent movie. Everything about it was well done. 

But that's not what this topic is about. It's debated much, but I wanted FAFs take on this: do you think what the police department was doing is right? If we know somebody is going to commit a crime, can we still arrest them?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 26, 2012)

Nothing is ever certain.
Arrest? No. 
Go and change the path instead like go and say: "We know you're going to make a homicidal act soon. Don't, or you'll be taken into custody." Then see if the future's any different.
Most of the aggressive spur of the moment murders would go out. The ones who'd still plan on killing would face justice.


----------

